# Best Playstation 2 Game of 2007



## McMurphy (Jan 11, 2008)

Use this thread to vote and discuss which Playstation 2 game was the best in 2007.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 11, 2008)

What no FF12.

Weird.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 11, 2008)

Lucien21 said:


> What no FF12.
> 
> Weird.




I had it as a choice but removed it prior to posting the poll....it was released on October 31st, 2006 (US, at least).


----------



## Fake Vencar (Jan 11, 2008)

Hehe, i'm just going to vote using the old method...eeny, meeny


----------



## Cayal (Jan 11, 2008)

God of War 2 - it's not even a contest.


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 11, 2008)

Pro Evo 2007/ winning eleven was technically released in 2006 in the UK 2008 was released in October of 2007


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 11, 2008)

sanityassassin said:


> Pro Evo 2007/ winning eleven was technically released in 2006 in the UK 2008 was released in October of 2007



Well caught!  

It seems that it isn't going to win, anyway, which makes things a little easier.


----------

